# Fairhaven 4bbb open Sunday 29th Sept'



## Qwerty (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello All.
NWjocko and myself have just booked into this open at 14:16, Theres currently a space alongside us then quite a few clear teetimes after us if anyone else fancied joining us.

Ive only played it the once before but I remember it as a very good course,its got a links feel to it with lots of huge riveted bunkers.  at Â£30 its definately worth a trip.

Should be a good day :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2013)

Im game if i can get a partner, anybody?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 12, 2013)

Go,ed Scott put me down with you.I'll box you off next time I see you.I'll rob a sombrero off one of the Blackpool donkeys, so we have matching ones.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Go,ed Scott put me down with you.I'll box you off next time I see you.I'll rob a sombrero of one of the Blackpool donkeys, so we have matching ones.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate will do. Will book us on this arvo 

Bring the donkey too, will look good next to the horse in the car park :rofl:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 12, 2013)

LB with fastest finger first there 
Think I might not have enough brownie points to get another game on my weekend off anyway.
It is a good course though.
Slight hijack here.
The club is also running a "summer series" on I think Thursday afternoons 2-3pm.
It's 4BBB, with each weeks winners qualifying for the final.
It's Â£30 each.
If anybody else on shifts (or who can blow leave on golf ) fancies a game there, let us know and we can book on.
Enjoy chaps.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 12, 2013)

Count me in, if someone wants to join me. Soon as I find a victim, I mean partner, I'll book on.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Count me in, if someone wants to join me. Soon as I find a victim, I mean partner, I'll book on.
		
Click to expand...

Go ed Dan i'll partner you if you want to book us on.


----------



## chellie (Jun 12, 2013)

It's a lovely course although I am biased


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 12, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Go ed Dan i'll partner you if you want to book us on.
		
Click to expand...

Good man. I'll book it as soon as I get home... Hopefully we'll get the tee just behind the dream team. It'll give us something to aim at I suppose...


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 12, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Go ed Dan i'll partner you if you want to book us on.
		
Click to expand...

Right mate. we're booked in at 14:24. Nobody with us yet if anyone wants to make a 4 ball?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jun 12, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Right mate. we're booked in at 14:24. Nobody with us yet if anyone wants to make a 4 ball?
		
Click to expand...

Happy to join if anyone wants to partner!


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Happy to join if anyone wants to partner!
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for it :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2013)

Me and LB booked in at 14:16 with NWJocko & Qwerty. Ooo get me playing with 3 single figure golfers


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Me and LB booked in at 14:16 with NWJocko & Qwerty. Ooo get me playing with 3 single figure golfers 

Click to expand...

You'd better tee off 6 holes ahead then to get a head start


----------



## Birchy (Jun 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			You'd better tee off 6 holes ahead then to get a head start 

Click to expand...

Easier to just drag them down to my level


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Right mate. we're booked in at 14:24. Nobody with us yet if anyone wants to make a 4 ball?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dan, shall I pay next time I see you or would you prefer sooner?


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 12, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Thanks Dan, shall I pay next time I see you or would you prefer sooner?
		
Click to expand...

Next time you see me is fine mate.


----------



## Junior (Jun 12, 2013)

Im game for this if someone wants a partner?? In cyprus at the min so if anyones game sign us up and i'll square up with you next week !!


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Next time you see me is fine mate.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be when your both looking for his ball in the cabbage then


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2013)

Junior said:



			Im game for this if someone wants a partner?? In cyprus at the min so if anyones game sign us up and i'll square up with you next week !!
		
Click to expand...


Sorry partner I didn't think you'd be on here whilst sunning your bonce hence why I reluctantly agreed to be bluewolfs partner 

Does your kid fancy it?


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2013)

Junior said:



			Im game for this if someone wants a partner?? In cyprus at the min so if anyones game sign us up and i'll square up with you next week !!
		
Click to expand...

I'm waiting on James to come back to me first otherwise I'm free to partner up.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jun 12, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm waiting on James to come back to me first otherwise I'm free to partner up.
		
Click to expand...

Hi fella, just seen your tweet. Just checked dates again actually and I might be struggling as I think I'm back up t'north the week before so doing two in a row is gonna get expensive on the fuel - if you want to go with Junior, please do


----------



## Fish (Jun 13, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Hi fella, just seen your tweet. Just checked dates again actually and I might be struggling as I think I'm back up t'north the week before so doing two in a row is gonna get expensive on the fuel - if you want to go with Junior, please do 

Click to expand...

I understand, that 22.5 can be a bit off putting 



Junior said:



			Im game for this if someone wants a partner?? In cyprus at the min so if anyones game sign us up and i'll square up with you next week !!
		
Click to expand...

Me and you then Junior :thup:


----------



## Junior (Jun 13, 2013)

Fish said:



			I understand, that 22.5 can be a bit off putting 



Me and you then Junior :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one fish! Can you sign us up and i'll give you the coin when im back from hols on monday. Be good to get a time around the other boys!

Cheers mate


----------



## Junior (Jun 13, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Sorry partner I didn't think you'd be on here whilst sunning your bonce hence why I reluctantly agreed to be bluewolfs partner 

Does your kid fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

No worries bud. He has his littl'un sundays so I doubt it. Its not a problem as me and fish are gonna burn it up now!!


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2013)

Junior said:



			Nice one fish! Can you sign us up and i'll give you the coin when im back from hols on monday. Be good to get a time around the other boys!

Cheers mate
		
Click to expand...

I need Juniors name, handicap & club.

OK, I've found Andy ......, got his handicap and club from his signature, just need his surname?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 14, 2013)

Fish said:



			I need Juniors name, handicap & club.

OK, I've found Andy ......, got his handicap and club from his signature, just need his surname?
		
Click to expand...

It's Andy Wright, Fish.


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			It's Andy Wright, Fish.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.

Were in, 14.24hrs :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 14, 2013)

This has filled up nicely.  The good news is Theres a couple of weatherspoons close  by,St annes/ Lytham.  The legendary eggs benedict could be on the menu :thup:   ( Where's Scouser? He's been quiet recently)

Still a few teetimes available .


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			This has filled up nicely.  The good news is Theres a couple of weatherspoons close  by,St annes/ Lytham.  The legendary eggs benedict could be on the menu :thup:   ( Where's Scouser? He's been quiet recently)

Still a few teetimes available .
		
Click to expand...

He can't normally do Sundays.

I think he's still reading the custom fitted tees thread, and trying to sort out the wheat from the chaff.:whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			This has filled up nicely.  The good news is Theres a couple of weatherspoons close  by,St annes/ Lytham.  The legendary eggs benedict could be on the menu :thup:   ( Where's Scouser? He's been quiet recently)

Still a few teetimes available .
		
Click to expand...

 Its Stuarts turn to buy breakfast this time. I'll be having the traditional Wiggin breakfast of 2 meyt n'prater pies with fried eggs on top. I'm sure that 'spoons have that on the menu.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			. I'll be having the traditional Wiggin breakfast of 2 meyt n'prater pies with fried eggs on top..
		
Click to expand...

Does that come with a BBC ?  ....  Buttered Barm Cake. 

What is it in Wigan By the way,  A barm or a muffin?


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Does that come with a BBC ?  ....  Buttered Barm Cake. 

What is it in Wigan By the way,  A barm or a muffin?
		
Click to expand...

 It's a Barm, sometimes a Barm Joe, others a Barm Cake. Never a Bap, or a Muffin. It reminds of when I was a kid and my mates Dad came home from work every day for his dinner. He always had a Meyt n'prater pie on a Barm Cake with loads of brown sauce. (Always HP). Great memories.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			It's a Barm, sometimes a Barm Joe, others a Barm Cake. Never a Bap, or a Muffin. It reminds of when I was a kid and my mates Dad came home from work every day for his dinner. He always had a Meyt n'prater pie on a Barm Cake with loads of brown sauce. (Always HP). Great memories.
		
Click to expand...


A Barm Joe :rofl:    Thats a new one on me mate 

When I first started working in Preston I couldn't believe they had butter pies!   Id never heard of them before.   A pie without Meat?  Surely thats wrong  

Ive now got an overwhelming urge for a Wigan Kebab!   I think it was the "loads of Brown Sauce" that tipped me over the edge.


Theres no doubt about it though, It's definately a barm!


----------



## Junior (Jun 14, 2013)

Fish said:



			Thank you.

Were in, 14.24hrs :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate !!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Its Stuarts turn to buy breakfast this time. I'll be having the traditional Wiggin breakfast of 2 meyt n'prater pies with fried eggs on top. I'm sure that 'spoons have that on the menu.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be my pleasure to buy your breakfast mate, but as your in my team you'll be having the same as me!

Eat healthy play healthy


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 14, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			It'll be my pleasure to buy your breakfast mate, but as your in my team you'll be having the same as me!

Eat healthy play healthy 

Click to expand...

 Seems fair, swap the fried eggs for poached and its a breakfast of champions!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Seems fair, swap the fried eggs for poached and its a breakfast of champions!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha and gaurenteed heart burn after 6holes, not for me tvm.

Eggs Benedict rule


----------



## Junior (Jun 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Seems fair, swap the fried eggs for poached and its a breakfast of champions!!![

It'll be eggs benedict Dan, Stu's into the posh stuff at brekki remember 

Click to expand...


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 9, 2013)

Just signed up for this, not out until 14:32 though. First Open so who cares


----------



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2013)

We all ready for this?? :whoo:

Should be good :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			We all ready for this?? :whoo:
Should be good :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to this, what's the pairings and times again. Put me with someone good......


----------



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm looking forward to this, what's the pairings and times again. Put me with someone good......
		
Click to expand...

I think tee times are from 14:16

Groups
NWJocko & Qwerty
Liverbirdie & birchycool/birchyangry (hopfully the former as I wont be hungover/knackered/ratty :rofl: )

Fish & Junior
StuC & Bluwolf


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 24, 2013)

Think those times are right Coolio.

The start sheet is on the website.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm looking forward to this, what's the pairings and times again. Put me with someone good......
		
Click to expand...

Cool!:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Cool!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well you're with 2 good players and me I'm afraid....

I'll bring the biscuits to contribute


----------



## Junior (Sep 24, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Well you're with 2 good players and me I'm afraid....

I'll bring the biscuits to contribute 

Click to expand...

Say's the guy who reduced the mother of all par 5's to a drive and a 9 iron on Saturday  

Looking forward to this, always wanted to play the course !!!  Hoping my new big dog will arrive in time !!!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 24, 2013)

Junior said:



			Say's the guy who reduced the mother of all par 5's to a drive and a 9 iron on Saturday  

Looking forward to this, always wanted to play the course !!!  Hoping my new big dog will arrive in time !!!
		
Click to expand...

was just thinking that myself!!! Anyway, it won't matter as me and Stu are gonna tear it up on Sunday. 45 points in the bag. Being it boyos.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			was just thinking that myself!!! Anyway, it won't matter as me and Stu are gonna tear it up on Sunday. 45 points in the bag. Being it boyos.
		
Click to expand...

How's the elbow after the weekend mate?

Might try and work out how to chip and putt before this round otherwise could be a long day. Although steady Dave is used to keeping his head down and putting a score together......


----------



## Junior (Sep 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			was just thinking that myself!!! Anyway, it won't matter as me and Stu are gonna tear it up on Sunday. 45 points in the bag. Being it boyos.
		
Click to expand...

Loving the signature Danny!!!  You hit a lot of top draw shots on Sunday mate and Stu's playing well.  I'm thinking a few pro-shop vouchers could be on the cards for you boys ....just dont think about Scousers elephant


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2013)

Stuey, do you want me to pick you up about 12.00?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Stuey, do you want me to pick you up about 12.00?
		
Click to expand...

Yes  mate that is sound


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 24, 2013)

Bizarre.

Am out @ 14:32, right after you chaps. However...

Partner threw a spanner in the works Sunday having not submitted up to date Handicap cards. 

Sweating on him getting them through for the weekend!!!

Saying I would be gutted would be an understatement oo:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 24, 2013)

Huds, tell him to get his finger out pronto!!

You guys planning on heading to Lytham for something to eat before heading to the course?


----------



## Junior (Sep 24, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Huds, tell him to get his finger out pronto!!

You guys planning on heading to Lytham for something to eat before heading to the course?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 24, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Huds, tell him to get his finger out pronto!!

You guys planning on heading to Lytham for something to eat before heading to the course?
		
Click to expand...


Can you recommend somewhere mate?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 24, 2013)

Junior said:



			Sounds like a plan!
		
Click to expand...

Wetherspoons or somewhere else? 

I can suggest a few places when people know what they're looking for. One of the best places is the Booths supermarket cage. Sounds naff but top notch and not a typical shop cafe..... Can reserve tables aswell which is a bonus, 2 mins drive to the course.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 24, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Huds, tell him to get his finger out pronto!!
		
Click to expand...


He's pretty keen too but will be following up, you can be sure of it 

Will hold off on the food front until I have a legal partner!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			He's pretty keen too but will be following up, you can be sure of it 

Will hold off on the food front until I have a legal partner!
		
Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Eh?

Click to expand...

Golf partner, we'll be having none of that Jimmy Saville nonsense here


----------



## Birchy (Sep 25, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Wetherspoons or somewhere else? 

I can suggest a few places when people know what they're looking for. One of the best places is the Booths supermarket cage. Sounds naff but top notch and not a typical shop cafe..... Can reserve tables aswell which is a bonus, 2 mins drive to the course.
		
Click to expand...

Im happy to meet there or the course, whatever suits best for everyone.

I think wetherspoons are off the menu after that York one. 


P.S Looked at the start sheet this morning and im sure Fat tiger is playing in the morning at 11 something. Looks like we will probably miss him before and after though.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im happy to meet there or the course, whatever suits best for everyone.

I think wetherspoons are off the menu after that York one. 


P.S Looked at the start sheet this morning and im sure Fat tiger is playing in the morning at 11 something. Looks like we will probably miss him before and after though.
		
Click to expand...

I'll give the club a bell today an find out what food we can get there and post it up later.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 25, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'll give the club a bell today an find out what food we can get there and post it up later.
		
Click to expand...

Might be nice for you to test out the facilities at your future club mate :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 25, 2013)

Sounds good to me fellas. Happy to meet anywhere before the game. 

Just giving my arm a rest this week as its agony at the moment. Sunday could well be my last game of the year!!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 25, 2013)

Kitchens open at the club for lunch so might be easier just to meet there? 

What time is everyone arriving?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 25, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Kitchens open at the club for lunch so might be easier just to meet there? 

What time is everyone arriving?
		
Click to expand...

Im good with that if that's the plan mate :thup:

Im leaving at 12 so will be there just before 1.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im good with that if that's the plan mate :thup:

Im leaving at 12 so will be there just before 1.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to me, I'll probably have brekky before I leave, so may just have elevenses......


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 25, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			How's the elbow after the weekend mate?

Might try and work out how to chip and putt before this round otherwise could be a long day. Although steady Dave is used to keeping his head down and putting a score together......

Click to expand...

If you can get the putter going mate we might be ok. I'll try to keep my head down but there's a good chance it'll pop up at some point 
I should be there about 12:30, hoping to have a bit of lunch to see if The Food is any good, could be a deal breaker!

I think that is Fat Tiger on the Start sheet. I remember him telling me he has a mate who had just moved to lytham and was looking at joining SAOL or Fairhaven, not a bad decision to have to make.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll be there around 12:30 for some fodder and a hit on the range. Couple of putts and we're off.....


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll meet you guys there at 12.30 then, might walk along if the weathers ok 

Changed the grip on the putter to get rid of that stupid superstroke thing and feels much better already.

I'll still putt like a blind man though


----------



## Junior (Sep 25, 2013)

See you there at 1230 then gents.  Bit of grub, a swish on the range and away we go.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 25, 2013)

They have a Driving Range there? That would help me from wasting 17 holes getting warm!

On a serious note, anyone know anybody who may be intrested coming in as a last minute replacement? Starting to get worried about partners handicap showing up


----------



## chellie (Sep 25, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			They have a Driving Range there? That would help me from wasting 17 holes getting warm!

On a serious note, anyone know anybody who may be intrested coming in as a last minute replacement? Starting to get worried about partners handicap showing up 

Click to expand...

Yes, we have a driving range and a chipping and bunker practice area. Just asked HimID but he's playing Friday, Saturday and Monday so is having Sunday as a rest day, sorry.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 26, 2013)

chellie said:



			Yes, we have a driving range and a chipping and bunker practice area. Just asked HimID but he's playing Friday, Saturday and Monday so is having Sunday as a rest day, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chellie.

Spot now definitely open if any takers??


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 26, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			Thanks Chellie.

Spot now definitely open if any takers??
		
Click to expand...

Start a new thread on here huds as nobody will look in this one I doubt.

Sure you'll get a taker if you put a thread up......


----------



## chellie (Sep 27, 2013)

Hope you all enjoy it on Sunday. Greens were looking good yesterday. I might even come and say hello as I'm there at 2.00pm


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 27, 2013)

chellie said:



			Hope you all enjoy it on Sunday. Greens were looking good yesterday. I might even come and say hello as I'm there at 2.00pm
		
Click to expand...

Please do if you can Chellie, It would be good to meet you :thup:


----------



## Junior (Sep 27, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Please do if you can Chellie, It would be good to meet you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Qwerty is the one with th tea cosy hat on and i'm the tall bald one frantically trying to hole 3 footers on the practise green  !!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 27, 2013)

Junior said:



			Qwerty is the one with th tea cosy hat on and i'm the tall bald one frantically trying to hole 3 footers on the practise green  !!
		
Click to expand...

She might mistake us mate!!!! I'll be the one with a ludicrously large arm brace on, who blames the brace every time I hit a bad shot...


----------



## Birchy (Sep 27, 2013)

Junior said:



			Qwerty is the one with th tea cosy hat on *bobbing his head up and telling himself off but still winning *and i'm the tall bald one frantically trying to hole 3 footers on the practise green  !!
		
Click to expand...

Then theres a couple of Scousers quietly going about their business . Miguel Angel Jimenez will be knocking about, a midget with glasses and bright pants and a Fish.

Don't think ive missed anyone


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Then theres a couple of Scousers quietly going about their business . Miguel Angel Jimenez will be knocking about, a midget with glasses and bright pants and a Fish.

Don't think ive missed anyone 

Click to expand...

Who's Jimenez!?

I'll be the one singing flower of Scotland before wee tee off, given up on the 3 footers, even dragged an old putter out to give a bash before Sunday!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Then theres a couple of Scousers quietly going about their business . Miguel Angel Jimenez will be knocking about, a midget with glasses and bright pants and a Fish.

Don't think ive missed anyone 

Click to expand...

I'm the George Clooney look-a-like. :lol:  Well, I've got grey-ish hair.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 27, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Who's Jimenez!?

I'll be the one singing flower of Scotland before wee tee off, given up on the 3 footers, even dragged an old putter out to give a bash before Sunday!!
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that I'm Jimenez... Despite being the polar opposite of Jimenez looks wise... Obviously, the arm brace is the clincher...


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm the George Clooney look-a-like. :lol:  Well, I've got grey-ish hair.
		
Click to expand...

Ish!? That's like me saying I've got a bald-ish spot on the top of my skul 

Danny, you have to get a comedy baseball cap with ginger ponytail and smoke a massive cigar :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 27, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Ish!? That's like me saying I've got a bald-ish spot on the top of my skul 

Danny, you have to get a comedy baseball cap with ginger ponytail and smoke a massive cigar :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 Why, because I don't look ridiculous enough?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 27, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Why, because I don't look ridiculous enough? 

Click to expand...

Pretty much. I think the porn star tache he sports would top it off!! :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 27, 2013)

Junior said:



			Qwerty is the one with th tea cosy hat on!
		
Click to expand...

The tea cosy will be making an appearance soon, but Im thinking about investing in a new flat cap for Sunday!!

Really looking forward to this now, I'm thinking the course/greens will be in great nick with this good weather we're having.

Are we thinking maybe a small team wager on the day:fore:


----------



## chellie (Sep 27, 2013)

Are you all trying to put me off lols


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 27, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			The tea cosy will be making an appearance soon, but Im thinking about investing in a new flat cap for Sunday!!

Really looking forward to this now, I'm thinking the course/greens will be in great nick with this good weather we're having.

Are we thinking maybe a small team wager on the day:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, I may dig out my flat cap if I can find it :thup:

Weather is glorious here today, forecast looks good aswell, happy days


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 28, 2013)

Rookie question...

In this format, if you can't score better than your partner then you pick up?


----------



## Birchy (Sep 28, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			Rookie question...

In this format, if you can't score better than your partner then you pick up?
		
Click to expand...

Yes pal. Obviously partner has different handicap most of time so the same gross score can be better so be sure before picking up.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyone taking a shirt/tie/jacket combo? Bearing in mind we'll be finishing late. Can't see the reason for it myself, but thought I'd check before setting off....


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Anyone taking a shirt/tie/jacket combo? Bearing in mind we'll be finishing late. Can't see the reason for it myself, but thought I'd check before setting off....
		
Click to expand...

You planning on going to church on the way or something?


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 28, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			You planning on going to church on the way or something?
		
Click to expand...

It's a Sunday isn't it? Just looking at the clubhouse rules and it states Jacket/Tie after 7. Might just be the Dining Room though...


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			It's a Sunday isn't it? Just looking at the clubhouse rules and it states Jacket/Tie after 7. Might just be the Dining Room though...

Click to expand...

Just read the rules, only in the dining room :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 28, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Just read the rules, only in the dining room :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 28, 2013)

Jocko! You should of told him shirt and tie only :rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Jocko! You should of told him shirt and tie only :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Can you imagine what would happen to a man strolling round Wigan in a jacket and tie!!??

The jimmy ness outfit would be better


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 28, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Can you imagine what would happen to a man strolling round Wigan in a jacket and tie!!??

The jimmy ness outfit would be better 

Click to expand...

I have a perfectly good Court suit I'll have you know. Only worn 3 times and only twice as the Accused!!!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I have a perfectly good Court suit I'll have you know. Only worn 3 times and only twice as the Accused!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Court suits standard issue in Wigan?

Remember we're posh up here, you need a jacket and tie to get into a petrol station never mind a golf club.........


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 29, 2013)

See you up there later folks,its looking like a great day for a game of golf :thup:

https://mobile.twitter.com/FGCcourseupdate/statuses/384209876928700416?screen_name=FGCcourseupdate


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 29, 2013)

Glorious morning here, suns cracking the flags....
See you chaps there 12-ish.


----------



## chellie (Sep 29, 2013)

Hope you all have good games. It's glorious here already. Warm enough for shorts.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2013)

chellie said:



			Hope you all have good games. It's glorious here already. Warm enough for shorts.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, we did. Very nice course, BTW.

Me and Birchy finished 3rd on countback. We were both within 20 yards of the final par 5 for 2. Cue a duff into the bunker for me, to finish with a 7, Birchy on in 3,3 putted.

If we'd have parred it, we'd have won overall on countback. Still a cracking day, good gold, company and course, I'll be back.

You weren't that fit one, caddying for the other fit one, were you?

Hope everyone got home safe.


----------



## chellie (Sep 30, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh yes, we did. Very nice course, BTW.

Me and Birchy finished 3rd on countback. We were both within 20 yards of the final par 5 for 2. Cue a duff into the bunker for me, to finish with a 7, Birchy on in 3,3 putted.

If we'd have parred it, we'd have won overall on countback. Still a cracking day, good gold, company and course, I'll be back.

You weren't that fit one, caddying for the other fit one, were you?

Hope everyone got home safe.
		
Click to expand...

Well done and glad you enjoyed the course.

Not me caddying. Did check out the putting area and watch some first drives but didn't wander up to random men asking them if they were from here.


----------



## Birchy (Sep 30, 2013)

chellie said:



			Well done and glad you enjoyed the course.

Not me caddying. Did check out the putting area and watch some first drives but didn't wander up to random men asking them if they were from here.
		
Click to expand...

Did you see a midget with bright green pants? That was me :rofl:


----------



## chellie (Sep 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Did you see a midget with bright green pants? That was me :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If you were with someone with a flat cap on, then yes I did see you. I bet you all saw me and decided to ignore me


----------



## louise_a (Sep 30, 2013)

They are the flat cappers I would hope they all had then on.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 30, 2013)

louise_a said:



			They are the flat cappers I would hope they all had then on.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not Peter


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 30, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Hopefully not Peter 

Click to expand...

You can't be leather and chains.

Chellie, are you a member there, or one of the other courses in the vicinity. Lucky girl, if you are.There were two ladies over by the driving range, I seen, but that was it. One caddied for the other, but they never came close enough, for me to ask if one was you.

You should have came in for coffee. Sorry, tea!


----------



## chellie (Sep 30, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			You can't be leather and chains.

Chellie, are you a member there, or one of the other courses in the vicinity. Lucky girl, if you are.There were two ladies over by the driving range, I seen, but that was it. One caddied for the other, but they never came close enough, for me to ask if one was you.

You should have came in for coffee. Sorry, tea!

Click to expand...

Yes, me and HimID have been members since February. I started with ladies beginners lessons a year ago and it went from there. Ah, those two were finishing off on the range more or less as I got there for my group lesson. If forummers play it again I'll definately be up for a brew.


----------

